# Cramps a week before period



## natasha82

Has anyone had period type cramps a week before they are due and still ended up pregnant?

Clutching at straws probably :(

Havent had any symptoms this month apart from the tips of my nipples being red and really sore after ovulation, but thats gone away now. Then today i start to get those all to familiar af type cramps low down in my uterus area and abit in my lower back. Stupid body, bet AF comes early just to Pee me off! :cry:


----------



## natasha82

Bump, :flower:


----------



## Twinkl3

Unfortunately I have no idea but I am in a similar position :thumbup:


----------



## Aliciatm

Cramps have no significance to be quite honest you can cramp for many reasons and no reasons at all. Implantation. Af. Infection. Or just mid late cycle cramps goodluck


----------



## L-C

I thought I was out when I fell pregnant with my LO as I had that!


----------



## natasha82

L-C said:


> I thought I was out when I fell pregnant with my LO as I had that!

Ahh really. Well i am so not getting my hopes up this cycle cos i hate seeing the bfn's. Just have to wait and see, wait wait wait lol.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I really thought my period was coming, I had Af style cramps since the day after O on June 7th. Mostly on the right side. 
I thought for sure, I was out. Then june 16th had a faint bfp 10dpo. Cramping was DEFINTELY a sign for me. I never cramp so early before a period.
I was on a thread here and posted everyday af is coming i know it, af is coming i know it because of all the cramps I had. But it never came!
So dont give up. Its not over til she says so.
:dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

Like ArmyWife, I was convinced I was out; the cramps were identical to my :witch: cramps and I felt that, for sure, they would be different or nonexistent. But turns out, they were not period cramps! I had them for about the first week, non-stop, then intermittently through the next two after my bfp. I'm 8 weeks now and the cramps are a bit different... I don't know how to describe them. but it's common in early pregnancy to have cramps, like AF cramps or otherwise.

but as said too, cramps could indicate anything. so they're not something to bank your life on, but don't say, "I'm out!" til the ugly :witch: appears (or doesn't)!


----------



## Kpercyman

I am having the same issue. Cramping 1-3dpo and again today at 7 dpo. BFN this afternoon and AF is due on 11 dpo. Hmm maybe it is a good sign, maybe not.


----------



## natasha82

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I really thought my period was coming, I had Af style cramps since the day after O on June 7th. Mostly on the right side.
> I thought for sure, I was out. Then june 16th had a faint bfp 10dpo. Cramping was DEFINTELY a sign for me. I never cramp so early before a period.
> I was on a thread here and posted everyday af is coming i know it, af is coming i know it because of all the cramps I had. But it never came!
> So dont give up. Its not over til she says so.
> :dust:

Oh wow, so maybe there is a little hope? Its just so hard all this waiting, i wish i could have a little window to look inside my body and see what is going on lol.


----------



## natasha82

swanxxsong said:


> Like ArmyWife, I was convinced I was out; the cramps were identical to my :witch: cramps and I felt that, for sure, they would be different or nonexistent. But turns out, they were not period cramps! I had them for about the first week, non-stop, then intermittently through the next two after my bfp. I'm 8 weeks now and the cramps are a bit different... I don't know how to describe them. but it's common in early pregnancy to have cramps, like AF cramps or otherwise.
> 
> but as said too, cramps could indicate anything. so they're not something to bank your life on, but don't say, "I'm out!" til the ugly :witch: appears (or doesn't)!

Thanks for your reply :flower: i know that some people get cramps in early pregnancy but i wasnt sure if you could get period type cramps a week before you are due on? Its so confusing this ttc business. Just wish this 2ww didnt feel so long.


----------



## Jembug

With all three of my pregnancies I had cramps exactly a week before my af.... All three times I was pregnant! T put it down to implantation pains...? Goodluck x


----------



## natasha82

Jembug said:


> With all three of my pregnancies I had cramps exactly a week before my af.... All three times I was pregnant! T put it down to implantation pains...? Goodluck x

Thank you hun for your reply. I will stay hopeful. :flower:


----------



## comicwife

I am due on tomorrow 1st July I started to cramp all day on Monday (27th) felt exactly like period cramping but also in my lower back going into my bum cheeks had it pretty much all day and a little the next morning now that I am due on it has all stopped,judging how i felt this morning when I woke up and the sick feeling I have had all day in the pit of my stomach(like a hangover lol)....Im pregnant!!!! exactly the same as my last 3 pregnancies,taking test in the morning will up date then lol


----------



## luffbug88

So Natasha82, did you ever find out if you were pregnant or not? I'm hoping from your picture that you were. I'm having the same symptoms and I'm trying to wait patiently to see if I'm preggo or not. Me and my husband were not trying, but were not as careful as we should have been. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, because the only reason we haven't been trying is that we're trying to finish schooling. I've been wanting children for a while now though.


----------



## natasha82

luffbug88 said:


> So Natasha82, did you ever find out if you were pregnant or not? I'm hoping from your picture that you were. I'm having the same symptoms and I'm trying to wait patiently to see if I'm preggo or not. Me and my husband were not trying, but were not as careful as we should have been. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, because the only reason we haven't been trying is that we're trying to finish schooling. I've been wanting children for a while now though.

Yes hun i was pregnant that month. I had my beautiful little boy on the 13th April 2012 at 12 days overdue. So for me the period type cramps were a sign i was in fact pregnant. I remember actually having really really bad cramps and what felt like the worse period ever was gonna come, even after getting a positive hpt i carried on getting these pains up until i was about 5-6 weeks pregnant. I was convinced my period was gonna come the pains were so bad. Hope this helps. :flower:


----------



## happymum555

I was just reading through these posts and have a little inkling of hope!! My period is due in a week and for the past few days i've had what feel like proper period pains but more pulling and stretching at times. On Sunday when I went to the toilet, I had some ewcm with a thin line of blood in it when I wiped (sorry tmi) and then later that day a tiny bit more cm with a ever so light browny/red tinge to it and that was it. I've still got the period type cramps and today some creamy cm. Does it sound hopeful to any of you ladies?


----------



## OmiOmen

I know it is an old thread but;

I had the worst cramps ever in the first trimester, well before I got a faint positive test! I was sure I was about to come on and my friend kept saying I was pregnant and I was sure I couldn't be because my cramps were so bad but she kept insisting she felt the same with her pregnancies. She often says "I told you so." now. :haha: Interestingly my first 2 pregnancies were MC's and I did not get and cramping with them.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Woo, this is my first even posting on this site, as i typed in 'AF like cramps for one week after ovulation' and this came up. I ovulated late on CD22, DTD on 20,21 and 22. This is our 2nd month of trying. This month i have had terrible cramps from 1dpo. On 7dpo now and still have them. I don't want to get my hopes up but this thread is giving me some hope so heres hoping! I was silly this morning and did a test, which as expected was negative but then again 7dpo i expected it! Only other 'symptoms' are heartburn last 3 days and constant burping! Boobs sore at the sides but i normally have that anyway! GL everyone and if anyone had this and got pregnant i'd love to hear :):)


----------



## natasha82

happymum555 said:


> I was just reading through these posts and have a little inkling of hope!! My period is due in a week and for the past few days i've had what feel like proper period pains but more pulling and stretching at times. On Sunday when I went to the toilet, I had some ewcm with a thin line of blood in it when I wiped (sorry tmi) and then later that day a tiny bit more cm with a ever so light browny/red tinge to it and that was it. I've still got the period type cramps and today some creamy cm. Does it sound hopeful to any of you ladies?

Hi sorry only just seen these recent replies, haven't been on much this past week as my little boy was ill in hospital but is fine now.
Yes i had the proper period type pains really bad and the pulling stretching type pains. Also where you say about the thin line of blood when you wiped - i had similar. The one and only time i ever saw a pin prick speck of red blood on the day i ovulated, was the month i fell pregnant. Sounds very hopeful to me. Good luck let me know the outcome hun.


----------



## natasha82

OmiOmen said:


> I know it is an old thread but;
> 
> I had the worst cramps ever in the first trimester, well before I got a faint positive test! I was sure I was about to come on and my friend kept saying I was pregnant and I was sure I couldn't be because my cramps were so bad but she kept insisting she felt the same with her pregnancies. She often says "I told you so." now. :haha: Interestingly my first 2 pregnancies were MC's and I did not get and cramping with them.

Me too - the worst cramps ever. I spent the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy not daring to believe i was really pregnant (even tho i had bad ms lol) cos the cramps were so bad i felt like my period was gonna come for the first 6 weeks. I also bleed at just before 5 weeks and thought omg this is it i'm not pregnant anymore. But nope apparantly it is really common to have a bleed early on. I think your body must forget your pregnant or something and wanna give you a period but then remembers lol.


----------



## natasha82

BroodyBlair said:


> Woo, this is my first even posting on this site, as i typed in 'AF like cramps for one week after ovulation' and this came up. I ovulated late on CD22, DTD on 20,21 and 22. This is our 2nd month of trying. This month i have had terrible cramps from 1dpo. On 7dpo now and still have them. I don't want to get my hopes up but this thread is giving me some hope so heres hoping! I was silly this morning and did a test, which as expected was negative but then again 7dpo i expected it! Only other 'symptoms' are heartburn last 3 days and constant burping! Boobs sore at the sides but i normally have that anyway! GL everyone and if anyone had this and got pregnant i'd love to hear :):)

Hi hun, hey it sounds really promising for you. Have you tested again since? I found out really early on at 10dpo i got a faint pink line. Then confirmed it the next day with a digi. GL hun let me know what happens.


----------



## jayceesmomma

Ok, so my fiance and I are trying to conceive our second child. I never had any type of cramping with my first pregnancy, so i wouldnt really know what to be looking for. With my periods I usually cramp the day i start and the day after, however this month I am not supposed to start my period for another week and have already been cramping the last 3 days, today being my fourth with no bleeding. I have never had this happen before :confused: any advice?


----------



## BroodyBlair

natasha82 said:


> BroodyBlair said:
> 
> 
> Woo, this is my first even posting on this site, as i typed in 'AF like cramps for one week after ovulation' and this came up. I ovulated late on CD22, DTD on 20,21 and 22. This is our 2nd month of trying. This month i have had terrible cramps from 1dpo. On 7dpo now and still have them. I don't want to get my hopes up but this thread is giving me some hope so heres hoping! I was silly this morning and did a test, which as expected was negative but then again 7dpo i expected it! Only other 'symptoms' are heartburn last 3 days and constant burping! Boobs sore at the sides but i normally have that anyway! GL everyone and if anyone had this and got pregnant i'd love to hear :):)
> 
> Hi hun, hey it sounds really promising for you. Have you tested again since? I found out really early on at 10dpo i got a faint pink line. Then confirmed it the next day with a digi. GL hun let me know what happens.Click to expand...

SNAP :):) Yes, got 2 negatives on 9dpo, then 2 positives on 10dpo - ran out to buy a digi so i'm 5wks :):) Still having bad cramps, feels exactly like period pains for me but not taking any tablets for it, just happy that we're pregnant ::) Good luck xx and i hear cramps are a good sign :) xx


----------



## cowstail

I'm in the same boat...my period is due 10/5, and I have been cramping since yesterday, 9/27. Trying not to get my hopes up, as I got prego a year ago, and lost it 12/23 @10wks. Been trying ever since, with monthly disappointments. I have 3 other children, but missing the baby stages! My youngest will be 4 in 3 wks. Another reason I have wondered if I'm prego, I had really sore breasts 2-3 days after ovulating, when normally that doesn't happen til 6-7 days before period. Now I have had nausea the last 2 days. Finger's crossed! :)


----------



## oneKnight

Don't read too much into it :(

I had cramps 7-9dpo this cycle, then again 13-14dpo BFN and AF arrived at 16dpo :( I think my O day might have been 2 days later than FF thought, so that would make AF right on schedule.
I *never* get cramps before I start, so I was *sure* something was up! But it wasn't...


----------



## Melts

I am so excited right now, but trying not to get my hopes up. Really trying because i have had so much disappointment. However i don't remember ever having cramps and backaches like i am right now this long before AF. I ovulated on Sat last week and today i am 6dpo. I started getting cramps and backaches similar to AF yesterday, on 5dpo that never happens, but i always say that. Every month i say, "well, this is new. I have never had this before. I must be pregnant" Then af shows :nope:

Another weird thing about this cycle is that on O day it felt like my ovaries were going to fall out of my body because of how achy they both were. It hurt to sit down and walk around. Not excruciatingly but it was more like a little bit tender. I think i might have had this once or twice before but i am almost positive that i have never had PMS starting on 5dpo. I ovulated early on either CD 11 or CD12. If it was CD 11 that would be the earliest i have ever ovulated. 

Im trying not to do that right now but i am. This tread has given me a lot of hope. Af is due next saturday so i have forever to find out. Ahh i can't wait. hopefully this is it. Congratulations to all you ladies. I hope this is my turn.


----------



## friskyfish

Melts, how did you go on? Did you get your BFP?

Me & DH have been TTC for over a year now, he's away with the Royal Navy a lot, which makes pinpointing the right day very hard. But he has been home the o as past 3 weeks, so I'm keeping everything crossed.

My AF is due in 7 days. I have been suffering terrible tummy cramps & back ache for the past 2 days & bouts of dizziness. I am a terrible symptom spotter though, so no doubt it will just be my AF pains showing early, as I do get them bad, but not usually till a day before.....I have no sore boobs, which I know is a common sign. Guess I will just have to wait.......Argghhhhhh!! I want this so bad :growlmad: Xx


----------



## Kitty92

So I had sex on July 5 / 6th (it was like 12am). It was my 3rd day of me being fertile, my partner and I do not use conforms, we rely on him pulling out which he's pretty good at. This time he pulled out about 4 times in a row to keep from "nutting", he pulled out then tapped his penis on my butt then went back in and like I said before to keep from nutting he did this. We he finally nutted he pulled out and nutted on the towel beside us. I've been cramping a lot and espically in my stomach and top part of my viagina, my period is due to come on July 22nd and sometimes it's a date or two late. I'm using a app on my iPhone called the period tracker to keep up with my cycle. So idk maybe I'm worrying myself and making myself think I might be pregnant because I did see him pull out!

Help 
I'm 22


----------



## NikkiM87

Hi. I'm new to the forum and found this post on a search engine!

We got married on 4th July and decided we would start TTC that day. I've been off BC for over 3 years, but used the pull out rather than anything else while we weren't ready TC. 

AF is due in 5 days according to my phone app. I normally start getting a little cramping about one week before but the past two days, the cramps have been crazy strong, like when I'm on. Like a lot of the other posters on here, I've been exhausted, headaches for the past two days as well, but no sensitive boobs. I have however had EWCM which until reading this post, I had no idea about. I've never had that after ovulation before. 

We have wanted to start trying for about a year but I didn't want a baby bump for our wedding, so I could be reading too much into all of this. I just don't want to get into the habit from month one of taking a test and being disappointed. The hubby thinks he has super sperm though and that I'm going to have a BFP when I'm late! I think he's being a bit too positive. 

I guess the best thing to do is wait another 5 days and go from here. Why does it suddenly feel like life is on hold while we wait for the BFP? Anyone else feel like that after wanting it for so long!?


----------



## sugargully

Hi I just wanted to "wake" this thread up again to hear more stories about cramping from day of ovulation onward. 

Anyone else experience the af like cramps a week before af is due? How many dpo?


----------



## austinite83

11 dpo today and i started cramping in the morning...got nervous that AF was going to start but it went away. 

Trying not to think much about it this cycle....

BTW gals - I really believe in positive energy and vibrations. You should each tell yourselves everyday that "you are pregnant". :) I'm sure it will signal happy hormones in your body and help things move along...

baby dust to everyone!!!

btw - when i chart - my temps are usually in the high 97 and only hit 98.3 once... do you think that is normal? should the temps be higher?


----------



## sugargully

austin- I can't really say. I know they tend to vary with the individual. I did hear that 98.6 is not really the average temp for anyone and women tend to be where yours is.


----------



## teamwandk

I came off BC the start of June and we have been actively trying with no luck yet. This cycle I used an OPK and tested positive on the 24th.. we were active several days prior, the day of and a day or two later. I'm really hoping this is the month but having doubts. I had a miscarriage a few years ago so sometimes that worries me that I won't be able to get pregnant. Today I have had some pulling, sharp twinges of pain and now what seems to be a mild cramping but I am a week early for my period and I have felt these twinges before with no such luck.. so not sure what to think. My period should be due on the 9th or 10th. Trying to hold out to test until then....:sad1:


----------



## Babydust1234

teamwandk said:


> I came off BC the start of June and we have been actively trying with no luck yet. This cycle I used an OPK and tested positive on the 24th.. we were active several days prior, the day of and a day or two later. I'm really hoping this is the month but having doubts. I had a miscarriage a few years ago so sometimes that worries me that I won't be able to get pregnant. Today I have had some pulling, sharp twinges of pain and now what seems to be a mild cramping but I am a week early for my period and I have felt these twinges before with no such luck.. so not sure what to think. My period should be due on the 9th or 10th. Trying to hold out to test until then....:sad1:

How did it go x


----------



## Cppeace

Sadly that was her only post so I'd assume you won't get an answer.


----------



## Babydust1234

Cppeace said:


> Sadly that was her only post so I'd assume you won't get an answer.

Oh okay, thankyou!


----------



## meg_bellamy

This thread is relevant for me even though it's so old haha
1-3dpo I had cramping which is unusual for me. With DS I had bad cramping for most of the pregnancy so keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## Babydust1234

meg_bellamy said:


> This thread is relevant for me even though it's so old haha
> 1-3dpo I had cramping which is unusual for me. With DS I had bad cramping for most of the pregnancy so keeping my fingers crossed :)

Good luck to you!! By the way I am new to this what does dpo mean? I'm seeing it everywhere!!

Baby dust for you !! Xx


----------



## Cppeace

days past ovulation and LP is luteal phase(phase between ovulation and AF)


----------



## Babydust1234

Cppeace said:


> days past ovulation and LP is luteal phase(phase between ovulation and AF)

Ok I only joined this yesterday..
So that's why I am confused lol but thankyou for the info.. and do you have any children already/ how long have you been trying to conceive ?? X


----------

